# Settling Cage Trap Training



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a quick question about the settling cage, trap training. When I put them out into the cage do I leave the trap closed until feeding time or do I let them come in as they please? I wasn't sure if the purpose was to see how quickly they trap or to just get them used to coming through the bobs?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have done both,with no negative affects but for the initial training it is best for them to trap at feeding time, and of course do the whistle or shaking feed can, make sure they are hungry.

They do need to spend time out on the trap to get used to the whole new world out there, so allowing them outside is important too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow13 said:


> I have a quick question about the settling cage, trap training. When I put them out into the cage do I leave the trap closed until feeding time or do I let them come in as they please? I wasn't sure if the purpose was to see how quickly they trap or to just get them used to coming through the bobs?


I allow my birds to go in and out of the settling cage as they want. When it's time to eat, I run them all out into the settling cage and close it up and the only way to get back in the loft is to go through the trap. Once they've trapped and eaten, then I open the settling cage back up and let them in and out all day.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

There are many ways to do it, but i start real young, when they want to go back in With out food.So the Bobs are there way to security. i rarely use food to trap train, just the desire to get were they really want to be. Dave


----------



## carl lambert (Jul 10, 2008)

I have bobs placed on the opening to my avery . This way they learn to travel through them from the beginning of life make trapping easier for me.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, it seems I am on the right track! I put them out there at about 1:30 and shut the window behind them but opened the trap door. A handful seemed to know exactly what to do and came through the bobs within 1 minute, the rest seemed content to stay out there till feeding time. All but 3 came in as soon as they heard me shaking the can, not bad for their 1st try.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow13 said:


> OK, it seems I am on the right track! I put them out there at about 1:30 and shut the window behind them but opened the trap door. A handful seemed to know exactly what to do and came through the bobs within 1 minute, the rest seemed content to stay out there till feeding time. All but 3 came in as soon as they heard me shaking the can, not bad for their 1st try.


sounds like your on your way!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

When I had the bob I used this technique. I put my settling cage while the bob is all the way up--not blocking them. I just put my birds there and let them come in with food call. When I noticed that they know how to enter that hole, I put 1 or 2 bob wires and call them in. After they learn to get in with those 2 wires, I add more until everything is down. I did that because I found that the birds are intimidated with them. I took it easy for them. After they already learned how to trap in that, I just let the bob wires up and let them come and go and study their surroundings.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

moonshadow13 said:


> OK, it seems I am on the right track! I put them out there at about 1:30 and shut the window behind them but opened the trap door. A handful seemed to know exactly what to do and came through the bobs within 1 minute, the rest seemed content to stay out there till feeding time. All but 3 came in as soon as they heard me shaking the can, not bad for their 1st try.


Leave them out in the settling cage for an hour with the trap closed for about an hour before you feed so that they get a good amount of time exploring the their surroundings in the settling cage without trapping right away. When the hour is up proceed with your feed call, open the trap and let them go in on their own. Do this for 3 weeks and they will be pros at trapping. The next step would be to let them completely out of the loft. Good luck!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Guys, trap training should take about two or three days if done right. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,

I have observed the same. They can learn to trap in 3 days. I had this baby bird which learned to trap in one day by accident. But I also have this dumb birds that need refresher course. I think depending on the bird's intelligence, they can either learn fast or slow. In fact that is how I evaluate my pigeon's intelligence. It is obvious who is smart and fast learner. I also find that escapees are very intelligent birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry Guys, trap training should take about two or three days if done right. Dave


When you are right, you're right. Trapping is learned quickly, learning when to trap is what wins races. 

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I was just watching secrets of champions and Randal berkey said he would toss his birds short up to 15 times in one day to get them to trap without circling or even touching the aviary. They would hit the little board right before the ETS and drop through. Now thats trapping.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry Guys, trap training should take about two or three days if done right. Dave


You had to go and say that  and here I was getting ready to come back and brag about how they all trapped immediately on only their 2nd day of training LOL!


----------

